# Shooting ETTL with a A7III camera



## Djwaas (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi guys!

My gear is the following: Sony a73 (Camera) + Godox TT685S (Speedlight) + Godox XProS TTL (Wireless flash trigger)

I use flash in my portrait photography all the time.

In dark environment, sometimes the flash output is too strong, even at minimal power (1/256), and my subject is overexposed.
Especially when I put the flash close to my subject's face, because I want soft light or because the location is small (i.e. staircase).
Of course, I can use a lower aperture, but I will lose the ambient light + Bokeh, and the location disappears from the final picture.

Then I was excited to learn that you can lower the lumens output in most ETTL speedlights by switching to ETTL mode.
But.. The output is insanely unreliable! I figured that's the case because ETTL relies on my camera metering, and my metering changes during the course of the shooting.
If the model has white skin, and dark hair, dark eyes, and a black dress, and she's sitting on a white piano, then my flashlight goes simply crazy: One photo is insanely overexposed, The following is too dark.. etc..

I listed the parameters that might influence the ETTL output of my flashlight:
A - Metering mode (Spot or Multi)
B - Am I holding the AEL lock button before pressing the shutter? (ON or OFF)
C - Eye-Focus Mode (ON or OFF)
D - Face Priority in multi-metering (ON or OFF)
E - Focus Point link (ON or OFF) (metering is done where you position your focus point) (Menu, tab1 page 10/14)
F - Face Priority in AF (ON or OFF)

I tried so many combinations, but I still can't figure out how to get in a confident way, just the right amount of light out of my flash.

MAIN QUESTION: Anyone figured a workflow/settings/way to get consistent and satisfying results?

Bonus question 1: Does anyone know how to switch the AEL button from "Hold" to "Toggle" mode, in order to press it only once for metering.
Bonus question 2: When the light output is just right, is there a way to tell my flash unit "repeat this output again"?
Bonus question 3: In the camera menu, the flash setting 'wireles flash ON/OFF' has no influence on my trigger and flash output. Why?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 17, 2019)

I use a Godox flash with TTL and haven't had any issues getting correct exposures in club environments. Are you using a Sony brand flash? 

Also, having a subject/background that is high contrast is going to screw with your metering system regardless of your camera. In that situation I would probably switch to manual mode. I always use manual when shooting portraits anyways.


----------

